# Cherry Hill Campground Washington Dc



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

We are thinking of heading down to Washington DC and need some feedback on Cherry Hill Campground vs the KOA? Thanks


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

Cherry Hill is a very nice campground. We stayed there 4 years ago and liked it very much. We haven't stayed at the KOA in DC so I can't offer a comparison. 
Getting into DC was easy from the campground. The city bus route stops at the camp office so you can ride the bus to College Park. From there you can catch the Metro to anywhere you want to go in town.
It was a very well run campground in 2009 and I can't imagine much has changed. Hopefully someone who has stayed there recently can offer an update.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Been there twice when visiting DC. Check the map and try the sites away from the highway. At night the noise from the highway was not bad or barely noticeable. During the day it is prevalent. BUT that would be the only downside. Pool, restaurant, dog area, big store, very quick dive or bus to the Green Line. Grocery and shopping close by. Will post CG pictures tomorrow. I would stay again in a heartbeat.

Eric


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

We stayed at Cherry Hill last April. We didn't spend a ton of time in the campground, but it was very nice. Some of the sites were pretty narrow (we were in the back, sort of up on a small hill), but it wasn't crowded, so we didn't have a anyone on one side, and barely saw the folks on the other. I did wonder how we'd do a campfire - you'd be almost in front of your camper. We enjoyed ourselves, found the staff very nice, and appreciated the easy access to the campground off the highway. We drove to the metro, which wasn't the easiest to find (we were dumb and didn't ask for directions). We'd def stay there again! It was prefect for spending time in DC and seeing sites.


----------



## Donzi-T (Aug 9, 2012)

We stayed there last fall and thought it was great!


----------

